# My 1099k number of miles is technically wrong.



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey everyone! So I am ready to do my taxes. My net earnings is about 14k dollars and total miles uber shows up with on the form is about 20,700 miles which is literally about 7000+ miles short of what I drove due to all the dead miles I did woth the app off amd relocating to better positions. 

This happen to anyone else? I have a lot so I am not worried. But will I have to go through the painstaking process of the IRS being like, "it says 20,700 on your 1099k but you reported thousands of miles over that so now we are gonna audit you"

Then I will have to go through the process of being like, "ok here is my proof aka my paper log of miles" 

I just don't feel like having to go through that as I do not want to waste my time or the IRS's time to be honest.

Anyone else wondering the same thing?

Also I know it is late but I hope everyone is enjoying the new year!!

God bless y'all have a good day


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Qowpel said:


> Hey everyone! So I am ready to do my taxes. My net earnings is about 14k dollars and total miles uber shows up with on the form is about 20,700 miles which is literally about 7000+ miles short of what I drove due to all the dead miles I did woth the app off amd relocating to better positions.
> 
> This happen to anyone else? I have a lot so I am not worried. But will I have to go through the painstaking process of the IRS being like, "it says 20,700 on your 1099k but you reported thousands of miles over that so now we are gonna audit you"
> 
> ...


The IRS does not get mileage reported on the 1099-K


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber doesn't record your dead miles. You need to keep a record of all your miles yourself or else you might end up paying thousands of extra dollars in taxes.

Sounds like you have a paper log of your miles, use it you're golden.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I looked up my Google App. They already logs all my miles for me. With low paying jobs like Uber driver, you got have automation, not paper log.
Google is better than Uncle Sam to keep an eye on you while you choose to do uber. Google has her interests in owning Uber too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Qowpel said:


> Hey everyone! So I am ready to do my taxes. My net earnings is about 14k dollars and total miles uber shows up with on the form is about 20,700 miles which is literally about 7000+ miles short of what I drove due to all the dead miles I did woth the app off amd relocating to better positions.
> 
> This happen to anyone else? I have a lot so I am not worried. But will I have to go through the painstaking process of the IRS being like, "it says 20,700 on your 1099k but you reported thousands of miles over that so now we are gonna audit you"
> 
> ...


I hate uber but it is not their job to keep track of your miles.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I hate uber but it is not their job to keep track of your miles.


You're WRONG. They keep track of you too. They told us they have everything on their computer when I disputed I was wrongfully underpaid for my first 100 rides given and received only $2.82 per trip.

BTW, we do not hate Uber. They give rides to people rich and poor, black and white, day and night.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ntcindetroit said:


> You're WRONG. They keep track of you too. They told us they have everything on their computer when I disputed I was wrongfully underpaid for my first 100 rides given and received only $2.82 per trip.
> 
> BTW, we do not hate Uber. They give rides to people rich and poor, black and white, day and night.


Fuzzyelvis didn't say Uber didn't keep track of you, only said *it's not their job to do so!*


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Qowpel said:


> Hey everyone! So I am ready to do my taxes. My net earnings is about 14k dollars and total miles uber shows up with on the form is about 20,700 miles which is literally about 7000+ miles short of what I drove due to all the dead miles I did woth the app off amd relocating to better positions.
> 
> This happen to anyone else? I have a lot so I am not worried. But will I have to go through the painstaking process of the IRS being like, "it says 20,700 on your 1099k but you reported thousands of miles over that so now we are gonna audit you"
> 
> ...


As long as you keep a log for each day you drove, that's the one you need to deduct. Uber only tracks the miles with your app on.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Qowpel said:


> Hey everyone! So I am ready to do my taxes. My net earnings is about 14k dollars and total miles uber shows up with on the form is about 20,700 miles which is literally about 7000+ miles short of what I drove due to all the dead miles I did woth the app off amd relocating to better positions.
> 
> This happen to anyone else? I have a lot so I am not worried. But will I have to go through the painstaking process of the IRS being like, "it says 20,700 on your 1099k but you reported thousands of miles over that so now we are gonna audit you"
> 
> ...


That's a lot closer than my numbers from 2015...

I was somewhere in the neighborhood of 30,000 miles OFF... yes a DIFFERENCE of 30,000 miles.

The reality is that... uber Doesn't solely run you, you have a lot of business miles you put on that don't get logged by uber.

The IRS knows this and it's VERY common.

Nothing to be worried at all.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

First off your chances as an Uber Driver of being audited are less than 1%. My deductible mileage for last year was twice the mileage number that Uber sent me.


----------



## MNJohn (Jan 24, 2018)

Mileage is not reported or shown on a 1099-K.



ntcindetroit said:


> I looked up my Google App. They already logs all my miles for me. With low paying jobs like Uber driver, you got have automation, not paper log.
> Google is better than Uncle Sam to keep an eye on you while you choose to do uber. Google has her interests in owning Uber too.


Works unless you are audited. Then you need a daily mileage log.


----------



## Laura Smith (Jun 4, 2015)

I just attended a meeting with an H&R block rep/Uber driver at the Greenlight Hub and he said you only get to claim the mileage when the app is on. You don't get to claim the mileage to move from one place to another. You also cannot claim the mileage from your last stop to home or from home to your first stop. Which I did not know.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Laura Smith said:


> I just attended a meeting with an H&R block rep/Uber driver at the Greenlight Hub and he said you only get to claim the mileage when the app is on. You don't get to claim the mileage to move from one place to another. You also cannot claim the mileage from your last stop to home or from home to your first stop. Which I did not know.


Some of this is true, some isn't...

I would be _*VERY*_ wary of anything you get told by any stooge at a green light hub. What's in uber's interest isn't in your interest. And an HR blockhead rep that is at a greenlight hub may have uber's interests in mind more than your own.
Increasing your taxable income statistically has you earning more money, and makes you think that you are "making" more money than are.

_Only claim mileage while the app is on?
_
You can claim mileage any time you are doing anything directly related to your business between temporary work locations... cause that's what the IRS says...

Last stop to home... that's probably not deductible
Home to first stop... This is debatable..

Do you clean your car at home?
Do maintenance at home?
Send support emails at home?
Do your business accounting at home?

Sounds like a home office to me, In this situation of working from a home office the IRS allows you to deduct miles to and from your house and your first temporary work location.

The most important thing you need to keep in mind is...
THE IRS allows you to deduct going from one temporary work location to another...

This is a catch all that has allowed taxi drivers to deduct literally every mile they drive for the purpose of making money without question and with very little justification. Even miles driven in the *failed* attempt to find customers qualifies as business miles (IE if i were to drive up and down a road looking for potential customers)

Basically the only thing that doesn't absolutely unquestionably qualify is going from your last work location to your home, or your home to the first work location.

The only time i would be concerned by this is IF and only IF your commuting some distance from your home to work and Never accept pings near your home. In this situation some of those miles wouldn't be deductible.

IE if i were to live in Ocooee and drive from Ocooee to Orlando and didn't even log on until i made it to Orlando.

Also if you are running multiple apps the accounting of miles becomes very very complicated, skewed and miles get double tracked and it gets laughably easy to cheat.


----------



## Nu1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Some of this is true, some isn't...
> 
> I would be _*VERY*_ wary of anything you get told by any stooge at a green light hub. What's in uber's interest isn't in your interest. And an HR blockhead rep that is at a greenlight hub may have uber's interests in mind more than your own.
> Increasing your taxable income statistically has you earning more money, and makes you think that you are "making" more money than are.
> ...


Thanks, good info right here. Now my home is my office thanks to you. The more of us file certain way the less chance to do something wrong. 
The h&r rep would never tell you all this, even if he knows is true. They just want your 100$ asap, and say see you, next.


----------

